# Echec de connexion sur BBox avec Mac OS X 10.6



## oeilneuf (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Une toute nouvelle BBox (simple, pas Sensation) vient d'arriver chez moi. J'ai accès à la BBox via mon vieux Mac mini sous OS 10.4, mais pas avec mon MacBook sous 0S 10.6 (pareil avec 10.5). Même si je clique sur "Se connecter comme...", ça ne marche pas... Little Snitch désactivé, et de toute façon absent de mon système 10.5 qui coince aussi. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ? J'ai cherché sur Google et sur divers forum, rien, nada. Vu que la BBox est visible avec mon vieux mini, j'en conclu que ce n'est pas un problème de Bouygues... Je me trompe ? Ais-je mal cherché ? Merci d'avance à qui pourra m'aider !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 s'il s'agit d'accéder à la bbox, et non pas de s'y connecter en wifi (préciser...), alors il faut le faire en Ethernet, depuis un navigateur, en saisissant dans la barre d'adresse : 

http://gestionbbox.lan

ou

192.168.1.254 qui semble être son adresse IP par défaut (ou 192.168.1.1 ? )

Je ne connais pas la bbox en particulier, ce sont des principes généraux.


----------



## oeilneuf (14 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse rapide, mais je n'ai pas été assez clair.
Pas de soucis pour accéder à la box via le navigateur web pour administrer la box (gestionbbox.lan). C'est Aller > Réseau qui pose un problème. Je vois bien la box, mais si je veux m'y connecter, rien. Enfin si, mais avec mon Mac mini sous OS 10.4 !!! Avec le MacBook, j'ai essayé en Ethernet, puis en Wifi, même message d'erreur. Etrange quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2012)

Désolé je ne comprends strictement rien...

Aller > Réseau, c'est quoi ça ?
Si c'est dans le Finder, je n'y vois pas mon modem / routeur non plus, et pourtant j'ai accès à Internet...

Que signifie "s'y connecter" ? pour accéder à Internet ? à un disque réseau ?

Message d'erreur ? lequel ?

EDIT : celui-là ?


----------



## oeilneuf (14 Novembre 2012)

Désolé, c'est mon premier post, je ne suis décidément pas assez précis...
Pas de problème de connexion à Internet, tout roule de ce côté. 
Ce que je veux, c'est mettre un disque dur USB sur ma BBox afin de pouvoir lire les contenus depuis d'autres ordinateurs. En principe, c'est simple, il suffit de brancher un disque dur sur la BBox (il peut être formaté en HFS d'après le mode d'emploi de la BBox, mais je me méfie, il est en FAT32). Ensuite, dans le Finder, Aller > Réseau fait bien apparaître la Bbox. Elle apparaît d'ailleurs aussi en tant qu'appareil dans une simple fenêtre du Finder.
Lorsque je fais cette manipulation avec mon Mac mini sous 10.4, tout roule, je vois bien la box et le disque dur qui y est branché, je peux y mettre du contenu ou le lire. Mais c'est avec mon MacBook que ça se corse, car sous 10.5 ou 10.6, la manip ne donne rien. 
Le message d'erreur est identique au votre (Échec de la connexion. Il se peut que le serveur "bbox" n'existe pas ou soit actuellement indisponible. Vérifiez le nom ou l'adresse IP du serveur et votre connexion réseau, puis réessayer).
Mon problème n'est pas d'une importance capitale, mais c'est le principe qui me gêne : ce que je fais avec un vieux système, je veux pouvoir le faire avec mon plus récent. Et surtout, j'utilise beaucoup plus mon MacBook que mon mini... 
Encore merci pour votre patience !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2012)

Ok bien compris, il s'agit d'accéder à un DD USB connecté à la bbox, l'accès fonctionne en lecture écriture depuis le Mac mini en 10.4, mais pas depuis le Macbook en 10.5 ou 10.6.

Je n'ai pas l'expérience de cette configuration, donc je laisse d'autres en parler.
Bonne chance !

(suggestion à tout hasard : préf syst / réseau / avancé / onglet WINS : voir le nom du groupe de travail
autres pistes : 
- préf syst / partage : cocher partage de fichiers, et dans Options : cocher ".....SMB"
- comparer les configurations des préf syst / partage sur le Mini et le Macbook )

A tester par curiosité : dans le Terminal ou dans Utilitaire de réseau : ping 192.168.1.253

C'est censé être l'adresse IP du port USB de la bbox. 
Faire le test depuis le Mini qui a accès au disque, et depuis le Macbook qui n'a pas accès, pour comparer les résultats.


http://www.espaceclient.bbox.bouyguestelecom.fr/public_docs/pdf/Partage_DD_MacOSX.pdf


----------



## oeilneuf (14 Novembre 2012)

Ça y est ! 
Merci ! Bon, en fait, c'était très simple. Le pare-feu de Mac OS X 10.5 et 10.6 semble, par défaut, plus protecteur qu'en 10.4. Je n'y avais jamais touché, laissant cette fonction à la box. Là, il était paramétré pour empêcher le partage de fichier. 
Il ne me reste plus qu'à chercher comment ajouter "résolu"... Et compléter ma vidéothèque via Filmothèque !
Merci aussi pour le PDF de Bouygues. Je ne sais plus où j'ai trouvé l'info sur le format supporté, mais j'ai bien fait de me cantonné au FAT32.
Encore merci !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2012)

Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr, le pare-feu... 

Résolu : "Outils de la discussion", en haut de la discussion.


----------



## oeilneuf (14 Novembre 2012)

Ça y est... 
Bon, ben moi qui me contentais de lire les forums, je vais peut-être enfin y participer et... aider les autres à mon tour.


----------



## iMartin59 (2 Décembre 2012)

oeilneuf a dit:


> Ça y est !
> Merci ! Bon, en fait, c'était très simple. Le pare-feu de Mac OS X 10.5 et 10.6 semble, par défaut, plus protecteur qu'en 10.4. Je n'y avais jamais touché, laissant cette fonction à la box. Là, il était paramétré pour empêcher le partage de fichier.
> Il ne me reste plus qu'à chercher comment ajouter "résolu"... Et compléter ma vidéothèque via Filmothèque !
> Merci aussi pour le PDF de Bouygues. Je ne sais plus où j'ai trouvé l'info sur le format supporté, mais j'ai bien fait de me cantonné au FAT32.
> Encore merci !



Bonjour

Je rencontre le même problème (je suis sur OS X Lion : 10.7.5) et j'aimerais savoir comment tu as paramétré le partage sur le pare-feu? et quel pare-feu? celui de la box ou du Mac !!

Il y a un souci. Sur le PDF de la bbox (en lien sur un des com), je n'ai pas du tout la même interface... Et sur mon interface, il n'y a rien qui indique un partage de fichiers!!

Merci de me préciser votre manip


----------



## oeilneuf (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour iMartin !

C'est le pare-feu du Mac que j'ai modifié : 
Pomme > Préférences Système > Sécurité > Coupe-feu
Clique sur le cadenas en bas à gauche et entre le mot de passe pour autoriser la modification des paramètres.
Clique sur le bouton "Avancé..." en bas à droite, et décoche "Bloquer toutes les connexions entrantes".
Je n'ai pas touché au Pare-feu de la Bbox.

Pour le partage de fichiers, c'est toujours dans les Préférences Système :
Pomme > Préférences Système > Partage (dans la ligne Internet et sans fil). Dans la liste, coche "Partage de fichiers".

Ces deux manipulations n'ont affecté que le Mac.

Par défaut, la fonction "partage de fichiers" est activée sur la Bbox. Donc, à moins d'aller dans l'interface de celle-ci, c'est tout bon.
Le lien indiqué montre surtout des capture de la Bbox.. C'est de cela que tu parle ? Lorsque je l'ai utilisée, quelques menus étaient différents, mais en cherchant un peu, j'ai pu trouver ce que je cherchais. Peux-tu être plus précis ?

Sinon, s'il s'agit de captures sur l'interface de Lion, là, je n'y connais rien. 

Dernière précision : ton disque dur est-il formaté en Mac (HFS) ou PC (FAT32 ou HTFS) ? Car certains pdf de Bouygues se contredisent : des fois, il faut du FAT32, des fois, la Bbox sait lire le HFS...

Bon courage !


----------



## pcpyankee (24 Août 2014)

salut a tous , 
merci beaucoup pour les futures réponses  
je n ai pas trouve présentation des membres donc désolé ......  

voila mon soucis , je viens de lire et relire tous les posts du dessus , et je n arrive toujours pas a me connecter a ma bbox . 
l histoire du pare feu , c est fait , du moins il me semble , je cherche de forum en forum , et je trouve rien , 
alors je m inscris et demande votre aide , et espère aider d autres membres  

en image , voila mon soucis . 

j ai un imac ......




qui detecte ma bbox sensation fibre ........ 
mais j arrive pas a me connecter   
help !!!!!!!!




merci


----------

